# Dust Extraction mod Record BS300E



## pops92 (20 Nov 2016)

Wanted to get better dust extraction on my bs300e. All my kit at the moment either work straight off with my Nilfisk Alto wet/dry vac or have been modified to do so.
This was how I got round not altering the original 4" fittngs. Works really good and clears a lot of the dust.
I did have an adaptor over the 4" hole however that was ineffective.


----------



## woodpig (20 Nov 2016)

I use a Nilfisk on my BS300E as well.


----------



## pops92 (20 Nov 2016)

How have you got your set up?


----------



## woodpig (20 Nov 2016)

I already had a reducer to use a record power shop vac but I further reduced the insert for the Nilfisk as it's quieter. I've not changed anything inside though. Seems to work ok.


----------



## pops92 (20 Nov 2016)

I had this fitted to the 4" outlet,but as the suction was so far away from the dust it was not very efficient. Now it's far more effective with very little left in the bottom wheel void.


----------



## pops92 (24 Nov 2016)

Decided to remove inside piece and jus leave the home made reducer from wood, works great just like yo said woodpig.


----------



## Just Roger (8 Nov 2017)

Hi Guys, I have just joined the forum, I think the chat is excellent. I have just taken delivery of my new BS300E and am over the moon. The quality is second to none. They suggest having two people the fix the cast table in place, and I can understand why since I developed this really high voice! My next job was to buy an adapter for the dust extraction, the wood idea seems really good so I may try that first.


----------



## pops92 (9 Nov 2017)

Hi
Hope enjoy your new toy   . I find mine indispensable use it all the time, no longer use my bench saw so SOLD that and bought a wood lathe instead. I no longer have the tube inside,just use the external wood piece shown connected to a Nilfisk like Woodpig. Make sure you check everything for tightness and set correctly I found bits loose that should not have been. The blade you get is useless as others have found. Look at what you intend to cut a get the appropriate blade from Tuffsaws service is great, blades are great and Ian will help you with any query you have.


----------

